# النانو تكنولوجي



## هانى شرف الدين (13 نوفمبر 2006)

هل تساءلت يوماً عما سيمكن للإنسان أن يفعله في حال السيطرة على الذرة الواحدة وتحريكها بحرية وسهولة ؟ 
جاء هذا على لسان العالم فاينمان عندما أعلن عن ظهور تقنية حديثة سميت بالتقنية النانوية أو النانوتكنولوجي . 
لقد تنبأ العلماء بمستقبل واعد لهذه التقنية التي بدأت بشكل حقيقي عام 1990 والتي باتت الدول الصناعية تضخ الملايين من الدولارات من أجل تطويرها وقد وصل تمويل اليابان لدعم بحوث النانوتكنولوجي لهذا العام إلى بليون دولار أما في الولايات المتحدة فهناك 40.000 عالم أمريكي لديهم المقدرة على العمل في هذا المجال ، وتقدّر الميزانية الأمريكية المقدمة لهذا العلم بتريليون دولار حتى عام 2015 .
فما هو هذا العلم الذي يتوقع له أن يغزو العالم بتطبيقاته التي قاربت الخيال ؟
النانوتكنولوجي هو الجيل الخامس الذي ظهر في عالم الإلكترونيات وقد سبقه أولاً الجيل الأول الذي استخدم المصباح الإلكتروني ( Lamp) بما فيه التلفزيون ، والجيل الثاني الذي استخدم جهاز الترانزيستور ، ثم الجيل الثالث من الإلكترونيات الذي استخدام الدارات التكاملية (IC) Integrate Circuit =وهي عبارة عن قطعة صغيرة جداً قامت باختزال حجم العديد من الأجهزة بل رفعت من كفاءتها وعددت من وظائفها .
وجاء الجيل الرابع باستخدام المعالجات الصغيرة Microprocessor الذي أحدث ثورة هائلة في مجال الإلكترونيات بإنتاج الحاسبات الشخصية (Personal Computer) والرقائق الكومبيترية السيليكونية التي أحدثت تقدماً في العديد من المجالات العلمية والصناعية .
فماذا عن الجيل الخامس ؟ وهو ما صار يعرف باسم النانوتكنولوجي.
تعني هذه العبارة حرفياً تقنيات تصنع على مقياس النانو متر .
فالنانو هو أدق وحدة قياس مترية معروفة حتى الآن ( نانو متر ) ويبلغ طوله واحد من بليون من المتر أي ما يعادل عشرة أضعاف وحدة القياس الذري المعروفة بالأنغستروم ، و حجم النانو أصغر بحوالي 80.000 مرة من قطر الشعرة ، وكلمة النانو تكنولوجي تستخدم أيضاً بمعنى أنها تقنية المواد المتناهية في الصغر أو التكنولوجيا المجهرية الدقيقة أوتكنولوجيا المنمنمات .سمها ما شئت .
وإذا كنت تعتقد أن الأفلام السينيمائية التي تتحدث عن المركبات المصغرة التي تُحقن في الدم (كفيلم الرحلة الفضائية الممتعة) أو فيلم (كان يا ما كان الحياة) واللذان حازا على جوائز الأوسكار هي نوع من الخيال أو ضرب من المستحيل فيجب عليك أن تعيد التفكير .
فمشروع المركبات الدقيقة التي تسير مع الكريات الحمراء أمر محتمل تحقيقه في المستقبل القريب وذلك عن طريق علم النانو تكنولوجي أو التقنية الدقيقة .
فتحويل المواد إلى الحجم الذري سيكون الطريق الجديد لبناء الآلات الدقيقة مثل الروبوتات
الهليكوبتر المجهرية 
وبحسب العالم كريلمان فإن علم النانو يقوم بتوحيد وضم جميع أنواع العلوم باحتمالات لاحدّ لها ولا يمكن التنبؤ بنتائجها . وقد تمكن العلماء اليابانيين من نحت ثور يمكن اعتباره أصغر منحوتة في العالم بحيث يمكن وضع ثلاثين من أقرانه في حيّز لايزيد قطره عن قطر النقطة واستخدموا لذلك التقنيات الليزرية وكان الهدف من ذلك هو الحصول على مركبة نانوية لإستخدامها في الجراحة الروبوتية الخليوية .
وتعد التطبيقات الطبية لتكنولوجيا المنمنمات من أهم التطبيقات الواعدة على الإطلاق، فمن المحتمل الحصول على مركبات نانوية تدخل إلى جسم الإنسان وترصد مواقع الأمراض وتحقن الأدوية وتأمر الخلايا بإفراز الهرمونات المناسبة وترمم الأنسجة .كما يمكن لهذه المركبات الذكية أن تحقن الأنسولين داخل الخلايا بالجرعات المناسبة أوتدخل إلى الخلايا السرطانية لتفجرها من الداخل و تدعى عندئذ بالقنابل المنمنمة والتي استطاعت أن تطيل عمر الفئران من 43 يوم إلى 300 يوم . أما أجهزة الإستشعار النانوية فباستطاعها أن تزرع في الدماغ لتمكن المصاب بالشلل الرباعي من السير. 
كما تم الحصول على طاقم أسنان سيليكوني لايزيد حجمه عن حجم الخلية يستطيع ابتلاع الكريات الحمراء وقضمها ثم اطلاقها مجدداً إلى الدم بمعدل عشر خلايا في الثانية ، ويمكن لطاقم الأسنان هذا أن يساعد على إدخال الأدوية أو الجينات إلى داخل الخلايا وبالتالي يعزز العلاج الخلوي المركز للكثير من الأمراض . 
ويتوقع المراقبون أن تؤدي هذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة إلى ثورة غير مسبوقة للتصدي للكائنات الدقيقة حيث يعتمد النانو بيوتكس Nanobiothics) ( وهو البديل الجديد للأنتبيوتيك على الثقب الميكانيكي للخلايا الممرضة (الجراثيم أو الفيروسات ).
فالنانوبيوتكس هو ببتيد حلقي ذاتي التجمع ، ومُخَلّق صنعياً، من الممكن له أن يتجمع على هيئة أنابيب (نانوتوب = Nanotubes) أو دبابيس نانوية متناهية في الصغر. فعند دخول ملايين من هذه الأنابيب اللزجة والمكونة من الببتيدات الحلقية داخل الجذر الهلامي للبكتريا فإنها تنجذب كيميائياً إلى بعضها البعض ، و تجمع نفسها إلى أنابيب طويلة متنامية ومتجمعة ذاتياً تقوم بثقب الغشاء الخلوي ، وتعمل مجموعات الأنابيب المتجاورة هذه على فتح مسام أكبر في جدار الخلية البكتيرية ، وخلال دقائق معدودة تموت الخلية البكتيرية نتيجة لتشتيت الجهد الكهربائي الخارجي لغشائها, وهذا ما ينهي حياة الخلية عملياً .
وقد أظهرت هذه التقنية نجاحاً ملحوظاً في القضاء على كل من الجراثيم العنقودية الذهبية المعندة و عصيات القيح الأزرق وغيرها الكثير .
ويتوقع العلماء أن تنجح هذه التقنية النانوية في القضاء على الفطريات أيضاً .
النانوبيوتكس ( الحلقات الملونة ) تدمر خلايا البكتريا 
هذا ومن المعروف أن الببتيدات الحلقية الطبيعية المنشأ حققت نجاحاّ باهراً في مقاومة الجراثيم و مثال ذلك الباستيراسين الذي غالباً ما يستخدم بشكل موضعي .
وعلى هذا نرى أن مبدأ النانوبيوتكس و النانوتوب يختلف تماماً عن طريقة عمل الصادات الحيوية والمطهرات وبذلك يصعب على هذه الكائنات أن تطور مناعة ذاتية أو مقاومة . وهي طريقة مختلفة تماماً عن طريقة عمل الصادّات الحيوية والمطهرات الكيماوية والتي غالباً ما تؤثر على العمليات الإستقلابية لهذه الكائنات الدقيقة ، ويتوقع أن تبدأ مثل هذه التجارب السريرية على البشر بعد حوالي 2 - 3سنوات من الآن ونجاح هذه الطريقة 
يوفر وبحسب منظمة الصحة العالمية مبلغ عشرة بلايين دولار سنوياّ وهي تكلفة معالجة الإصابات الناجمة عن العدوى بالبكتريا المقاومة للمضادات الحيوية . 
أما تطبيقات النانو تكنولوجي الأخرى فهي كثيرة و واسعة. و يتنافس كل من الجيش الأمريكي ووكالة ناسا على العمل ضمن هذا المجال فيأملون في الحصول على الملابس التي يمكن تصغير نفسها حتى تكون بمقاس مرتديها ، أو يمكنها أن تتصلب عند الخطر لتصبح مقاومة للرصاص واللهب ، أو تغير من لونها للتمويه أوالتخفي .
ويخشى بعض العلماء من استخدام مثل هذه التقنيات لإغراض لاإنسانية. وبحسب العالم بيل جوي هي تقنية مُبيدة عديدة المخاطر يمكن أن تؤدي لظهور جوو الرمادي، وهو عبارة عن آلة متقدمة تكنولوجيا ، دقيقة الحجم ، تستطيع أن تستنسخ نفسها كما تفعل الكائنات الحية الدقيقة ، وتتحول إلى جحافل من التجمعات الآلية الصغيرة
تقتلع أي شيء في طريقها وتبيد كل أشكال الحياة على وجه الأرض . على أن أكثر تخوفات جوي مبالغ فيها ،
لكن الآمال المعلقة عليها يمكن أن تشوبها المبالغة أيضا" ، ولهذا بدأ المستثمرون في وادي السيليكون يبحثون عن آفاق جديدة لاستخدام النانوتكنولوحي . يتوقع المراقبون أن تُشعل تكنولوجيا النانو سلسلة من الثورات الصناعية خلال العقدين القادمين والتي ستؤثر على حياتنا بشكل كبير .
فمرحباً بكم في عالم متناه في الصغر ، عالم النانوتكنولجي .

الدكتورة رحاب الصوّاف . ماجستير في التشخيص المخبري - دكتوراه في الكيمياء الحيوية 
من جامعة دمشق .

For references: 
www.nano-tek.org
www.nanoquest.com
www.sciam.com/nanotek
www.nanospot.org
www.nano.org.uk


----------



## العلم للإيمان (22 فبراير 2007)

*كتب عن تكنولوجيا النانو*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
http://rapidshare.com/files/12606057/INST.rar.html

http://mihd.net/vpis43

http://rapidshare.com/files/1377 ... nd_Perspectives.rar
PW: nanost

نسالكم الدعاء
​


----------



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*النانو تكنولوجي*​ 
*اشتهر في الفترة الأخيرة الكلام عن ما يسمى بالنانو تكنولوجي وتطبيقاتها في شتى المجالات فما هو الجديد بالنسبة لعلوم المواد*


*طالب فلزات*​​


----------



## محمد زارع (6 ديسمبر 2008)

<P align=center>شكرا شكراشكراشكراشكرا</P>
<P align=center>شكرا شكراشكراشكر</P>
<P align=center>اشكراشكراشكرا</P>
<P align=center>شكرا شكرا</P>
<P align=center>اخيكم </P>
<P align=center>محمد زارع</P>


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مهم جدا في علم الفلزات 

وحضرت المؤتمر الدولي لتقنية النانو تكنولجي بجده بجامعة الملك عبدالعريز 
وكان هناك سبيكر من شركة أرامكوا النفطيه وكان هنا نوع من الأنابيب تركيب جزيئتها من النانو وكانت فريده في أدائها لظروف العمل


----------



## alshangiti (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكلتنا اننا لا نتابع ما يحدث فى العالم فى ما يخص النانو تكنو لوجى وخاصة ما يجدث فى عالمنا العربى حيث اقيمت الندوة القومية حول الصناعات المستقبلية وتطبيقات النا نو فى الدول العربية فى الفترة من 11-12 - 11-2008
واليك اوراق العمل كاملة .


----------



## alshangiti (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*عنوان الورقة*
*مقدم الورقة*​1​" علوم وتقنيات النانو : تطبيقاتها واثارها وإستراتيجية تطويعها فى الوطن العربى "​معالى الأستاذ الدكتور/ فتحى بن شتوان 
أستاذ التعليم العالى بالجامعات الليبية 
 وزير الصناعة والمعادن ووزير الطاقة الأسبق  - ليبيا
2​*تجربة جامعة القدس فى مجال النانو تكنولوجى*

الدكتور/ مخلص صوان 
مدير مشروع النانو تكنولوجى – رئيس دائرة هندسة المواد -جامعة القدس – دولة فلسطين​3​مركز تكنولوجيا النانو بمعهد الكويت للأبحاث العلمية أداة إستراتيجية لدعم وتعزيز الصناعات المستقبلية

الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد شريف الاسكندرانى 
باحث علمى أول بمكتب المدير العام – معهد الكويت للأبحاث العلمية – وزارة التربية والتعليم العالى بالكويت ​4​​إستخدام تكنولوجيا النانو فى تحضير جسيمات الكاوتشوك ذات السطح النشط
كيميائياً لتقسية المواد ذات الطبيعة الهشة "​NEW FUNCTIONAL POLYOLEFIN NANO – RUBBER PARTICLES FOR TOUGHENING RIGID STRUCTURAL MATERIALS

الدكتور/ أسامة قنديل
باحث بمعهد بحوث البترول- معهد بحوث البترول- القاهرة-جمهورية مصر العربية​5 ​بناء القدرات العربية فى مجال التصميم للالكترونيات الدقيقة – عرض تجربة دول شرق آسيا 
الأستاذ الدكتور/ فتحى التركى 
خبير الالكترونيات الدقيقة – جامعة تمبل – بنسلفانيا – الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ​6​*آليات النهوض بالتكنولوجيا متناهية الصغر – تجربة الصين*

​الأستاذ الدكتور/ بلقاسم زايرى 
جامعة وهران – وزارة التعليم والبحث العلمى - الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية
* الأستاذة / ليلى شيخة 
*جامعة باتنة – وزارة التعليم والبحث العلمى *

* الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية*

7​دراسة أولية حول " صناعة الالكترونيات والإتصالات  ​ 
المهندس/ فيصل حسن عيسى 
مدير عام الشركة العربية السورية للصناعات الالكترونية 
وزارة الصناعة – الجمهورية العربية السورية ​8​​*التكنولوجيات البازغة للأسواق الناشئة *

الدكتور/ محمد محمد صبرى 
مدير مجموعة صبرى المحدودة – جمهورية مصر العربية 
9​​Laser speckle interferometry for detecting biomaterials Particle Size and Particle Size Distribution​الدكتور/ حاتم محمود الغندور
الدكتورة / إيمان أحمد عبد الغفار
كلية العلوم – جامعة عين شمس​10​دور الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة فى مسايرة التطور العالمى لتقنية النانو ​المهندسة/ ماجدة محمود رخا
الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة- القاهرة- مصر ​11​*براءات الإختراع وإتجاهات النانو تكنولوجي*

المهندسة/ نادية عبد الله
*أكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا- القاهرة-جمهورية مصر العربية*

12​Knowledge Base Industry:Nanotechnology, Small things with Tremendous Opportunities​
الأستاذ الدكتور/ مأمون أحمد محمد​*استاذ . رئيس قسم المواد - المعهد الملكى – ستوكهلم – السويد*

13​*التقنيات الحيوية وأثرها على الصناعات المستقبلية *

الاستاذ الدكتور/ محمد أوحسين
أستاذ بكلية العلوم – جامعة ابن طفيل – القنيطرة – المملكة المغربية​14​" واقع وآفاق الصناعة الدوائية كصناعة مستقبلية
المهندسة/ منال فرحان إبراهيم شكوكاني​مدير عام الصناعة - وزارة الاقتصاد الوطني- رام الله - فلسطين
15​دورالاختراع في التنمية: تكنولوجيا النانو وتطبيقاتها​السيد/ سيدي علي ولد الطيب -رئس مصلحة التكنولوجيا والملكية الصناعية
*وزارة الصناعة والمعادن - نواكشوط – الجمهورية الإسلامية الموريتانية*

16​مستقبل التقانة العربية بين ضرورة تطوير البحث العلمي وتحديات العولمة
الأستاذ الدكتور/ على الطاهر شرف الدين
رئيس لجنة دراسات العلوم الأساسية بالمجلس القومي للتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي -جمهورية السودان​17​السياسات والاستراتيجيات الصناعية الوطنية لدعم قطاع الصناعة في الأردن
المهندسة/ عبير الزهير
 عضو الفريق العربي للصناعات المستقبلية – وزارة الصناعة والتجارة  عمان - المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية​18​التجارب العربية والدولية في مجال تنمية الصناعات المستقبلية وتطبيقات النانو​المهندس/ ماجد سنان
وزارة الصناعة- بيروت - الجمهورية اللبنانية​19​" نحو صناعة عربية كثيفة التكنولوجيا " ( فرص وتحديات )
المهندس/ صالح موسى الجغداف
 مدير المكتب الإقليمى بالقاهرة - المنظمة العربية للتنمية الصناعية والتعدين
​


----------



## alshangiti (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*What Is Nanotechnology ???*

Avery old (99)detial paper about nano technology



1 nanometre =10 <-9 meter or 1 billiontg of ameter 

NTCHNOLOGY IS THE ULTIMATE IN ENGINNERING PRECISION AND CONTROL , AND IS ENGINNERING AT THE SCALE OF ATOMA AND MOLECULS .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 ديسمبر 2008)

NANOTECHNOLOGY ​
11:27 04 September 2006 
NewScientist.com news service 
John Pickrell


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*Nanotechnology Vs Microtechnology*

NANOTECHNOLOGY 
VS 
MICROTECHNOLOGY

MSNT-504



Shraddha Patel​​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*NanoTechnology_For_Developing_World*

Nanotechnology for the developing world
M. Saladin El Naschie *
Department of Physics, University of Alexandria, Egypt
Department of Astrophysics, Cairo University, Egypt
Department of Physics, Mansura University, Egypt​


----------



## gearbox (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## تابع السنة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا
وشكرا على الروابط وخاصة هذا الموضوع قنبلة مفاجئات عصر الالفية الثالثة
مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ادور (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## فيصل الطائي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء ارجوكم جاوبوا هل للنانو تكنالوجي علاقة بهندسة البترول؟


----------



## أحمد زويل (24 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## مهندس غالب (15 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (17 يناير 2009)

*Springer - Handbook Of Nanotechnology (2004)*

Springer - Handbook Of Nanotechnology (2004).pdf​






Book Description
Since 2004 the Springer Handbook of Nanotechnology has established itself as the definitive reference in the nanoscience and nanotechnology area. It integrates the knowledge from nanofabrication, nanodevices, nanomechanics, Nanotribology, materials science, and reliability engineering in just one volume. Beside the presentation of nanostructures, micro/nanofabrication, and micro/nanodevices, special emphasis is on scanning probe microscopy, nanotribology and nanomechanics, molecularly thick films, industrial applications and microdevice reliability, and on social aspects. In its 2nd edition, the book grew from 6 to 8 parts and from 38 to 58 chapters. More information is added to field such as bionanotechnology, nanorobotics, and MEMS/NEMS reliability. The book is organized by an experienced editor with a universal knowledge and written by an international team of over 150 distinguished experts. It addresses mechanical and electrical engineers, materials scientists, physicists and chemists who work either in the nano area or in a field that is or will be influenced by this new key technology. From the reviews of the first edition: “The strong point is its focus on many of the practical aspects of nanotechnology… Anyone working in or learning about the field of nanotechnology would find this and excellent working handbook.’’ IEEE Electrical Insulation Magazine Materials World: “Outstandingly succeeds in its aim… It really is a magnificent volume and every scientific library and nanotechnology group should have a copy.” Materials World “The integrity and authoritativeness… is guaranteed by an experienced editor and an international team of authors which have well summarized in their chapters information on fundamentals and applications.” Polymer News​


http://www.4shared.com/file/74865260/ae635b68/Springer_-_Handbook_Of_Nanotechnology__2004_.html?s=1

Size: 74,331 KB​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (17 يناير 2009)

Nanotechnology Handbooks & Some Aprouches to Synthesize Nanoparticles​
http://www.4shared.com/file/7870617...me_Aprouches_to_Synthesize_Nanoparticles.html

Size: 54,783 KB​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (17 يناير 2009)

Nano Mechanics and Materials-THEORY,MULTISCALE METHODS AND APPLICATIONS​









Size: 7,481 KB 

http://www.4shared.com/file/7408541...YMULTISCALE_METHODS_AND_APPLICATIONS.html?s=1


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 يناير 2009)

Nanophysics and Nanotechnology
- An Intro to Modern Concepts in Nanoscience 2nd ed -
E. Wolf (Wiley-VCH, 2006) WW.pdf​







Size: 28,165 KB ​


Description: Providing the first self-contained introduction to the physical concepts, techniques and applications of nanotechnology, this is of interest to readers grounded in college chemistry and physics. As such, it is suitable for students and professionals of engineering, science, and materials science and to research workers of varied backgrounds in the interdisciplinary areas that make up nanotechnology. The author covers the spectrum from the latest examples of nanoscale systems, quantum concepts and effects, self-assembled nanosystems, manufacturing, scanning probe methods of observation and fabrication, to single-electron and molecular electronics. In so doing, he not only comprehensively presents the scientific background, but also concludes with a look at the long-term outcomes. | ​


http://www.4shared.com/file/8294237..._2nd_ed_-_E_Wolf__Wiley-VCH_2006__WW.html?s=1


----------



## amr assem (2 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## نور جابر (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكل المشاركين بالمعلومات القيمه .

وارجوا من حضراتكم وضع كتب مترجمه باللغه العربيه حيث اني غير متخصص في هذا المجال واتمني معرفه المزيد عن هذه التقنيه الجديده و لتعريب التقنيه الحديثه و لسهولة معرفة تفاصيلها .

ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (17 أبريل 2009)

نعم ، فاذا فقد البترول من الممكن ترتيب جزيئات الكاربون والهيدروجين بطريقة مماثلة للبترول بواسطة النانوتكنولوجي فنوجد البترول ، وهناك امثلة كثيرة اخرى لايسع لها المجال هنا


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (24 أبريل 2009)

طبعا له علاقة كبيرة جدا منها استخدام الاغشية والمواد النانوتكنولوجية في تصفية المياه الملوثة الناتجة من الصناعة النفطية


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 أبريل 2009)

silicon_nanotechnology


Size: 11,066 KB​

http://www.4shared.com/file/101053653/5f4f4634/silicon_nanotechnology.html?s=1


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (3 مايو 2009)

نعم له علاقة قوية جدا


----------



## الكلام المقصور (3 مايو 2009)

منفتح معي شي من الي نزلته يا العلم للإيمان


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل وفى غاية الاهميه فى عالم التكنولوجيا والثورة الصناعيه 
لكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد1970 (24 يونيو 2009)

الف مليون نانو شكر لكم


----------



## belkheir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerci


----------



## رناحميد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ومن خلال تقنية "النانو" يمكن إعادة تشكيل ذرات الكربون الموجودة في الفحم لتكون بنفس الشكل الهندسي التي تتراص بها ذرات الماس وبذلك يتحول الفحم إلى ألماس، وعلى الرغم من تطابق التكوين الكيميائي في الحالتين إلا أن المادة "النانوية" المتناهية في الصغر تكتسب صفات وخواص كهربائية وضوئية ومغناطيسية استثنائية نتيجة للترتيب الجديد الذي اتخذته الذرات، "فالبورسلين" مثلا يعتبر مادة مهمة ولكنها هشة وسبب هشاشتها أن الفراغ بين جزيئاتها والمكون من الرمل كبير نسبيا مما يقلل من تماسكها، ويمكن تحويل "البورسلين" عن طريق التكنولوجيا النانوية بتحليله إلى مكوناته الذرية الأصغر ثم إعادة ترتيب هذه المكونات بصورة متماسكة جدا لكي ننتج "بورسلين" أقوى من الحديد يمكن استعماله في البناء أو في صناعة سيارات خفيفة الوزن التي لا تحتاج إلى كثير من الوقود. ومبدأ تغيير "خواص المادة" في هذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة يمكن أن يطبق على أي مادة مهما كانت، وتمكن الإنسان من صنع ما يريد وهي بذلك تفتح الأبواب على مصراعيها لإحداث ثورات علمية وصناعية في جميع المجالات، ومثال ذلك "الماس" و"الفحم" فكلاهما يتكونان من سلسلة متراصة من الكربون في شكل هندسي معين يختلف في المادتين، ولكن الكون واحد.


----------



## رناحميد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

استطاع باحثون في معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا استخدام جسيمات الذهب متناهية الصغر والأشعة تحت الحمراء في تطوير نظام لتوزيع العقاقير يسمح بإطلاق عقاقير متعددة بأسلوب يخضع للتحكم.
وأشار الباحثون إلى أن مثل هذا النظام سيستخدم يوماً لتحقيق المزيد من التحكم عندما تخضع عملية مكافحة الأمراض بشكل عام لاستخدام أكثر من عقار طبي.
وأوضح كيمبرلي هاماد-شيفرلي كبير الباحثين أن أجهزة توزيع العقاقير التي يمكنها إطلاق عقارين موجودة بالفعل، لكن وقت الاطلاق يجب تحديده في الجهاز، حيث يستحيل التحكم في الجهاز من خارج الجسم، وأن النظام الجديد يمكن التحكم فيه خارجياً ويمكنه من الناحية النظرية توزيع ثلاثة عقاقير أو أربعة.
وتستفيد التقنية الجديدة من أنه عندما تتعرض جسيمات النانو للذهب لأشعة تحت الحمراء تذوب هذه الجسيمات وتطلق شحنات عقاقير تلتصق بسطحها، وتستجيب أشكال مختلفة من جسيمات النانو لأطوال موجية مختلفة للأشعة تحت الحمراء، لذا فمن خلال التحكم بالطول الموجي للأشعة تحت الحمراء يمكننا اختيار وقت اطلاق كل عقار، حسبما قال الباحثون.


----------



## خالد فؤاد س (5 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يمكن الحصول على بودرة المعادن عن طريق النانو تكنولوجى


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (20 نوفمبر 2009)

Nanotechnology


Kristen Kulinowski


Rice University


A SENCER BACKGROUNDER DRAFT FOR DISCUSSION AT SSI 2003
July, 2003


Partial support for this work was provided by the National Science Foundation’s
Course, Curriculum and Laboratory Improvement Program
under grant DUE-0088753.
Any opinions, findings, and conclusions or recommendations expressed in this material are those of
the author and do not necessarily reflect the views of the National Science Foundation or the
Association of American Colleges and Universities.​


----------



## agkishta (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (26 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز واظن ان لدينا في كلية البترول والتعدين تطبيق له من اعداد دكتور سامي وهو الجل الصلب ويستخدم كفلتر للسيارات و المصانع


----------



## peteng (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي مساهماتكم
​:77::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::16:

```

```


----------



## eng8 (15 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssss


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (15 يناير 2010)

Nanotechnology Applications and Markets

The Handbook of Nanotechnology


Nanotechnology-Global Strategies, Industry Trends and Applications​


----------



## wks316 (25 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات *


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 فبراير 2010)

*Encyclopedia of Nanoscience and Nanotechnology*

Encyclopedia of Nanoscience and Nanotechnology​








Details

* Hardcover: 10000 pages
* Publisher: American Scientific Publishers; Ist edition (March 1, 2004)
* Language: English
* ISBN-10: 1588830012
* ISBN-13: 978-1588830012


Price: $6,992.00​
من هنا مجانا
http://www.4shared.com/file/220227835/47bdb3cd/Encyclopedia_of_Nanoscience_an.html?s=1


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (2 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## m1do_mido (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (1 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابراهيم الشبلنجاوي (1 يونيو 2010)

اريد معرفة كيفية التحميل


----------



## نونيى (12 يونيو 2010)

الف مليون نانو شكراااااااااااا


----------



## freeme (14 يوليو 2010)

> 1​" علوم وتقنيات النانو : تطبيقاتها واثارها وإستراتيجية تطويعها فى الوطن العربى "​معالى الأستاذ الدكتور/ فتحى بن شتوان
> أستاذ التعليم العالى بالجامعات الليبية
> وزير الصناعة والمعادن ووزير الطاقة الأسبق - ليبيا
> 
> ...


 
ممکن تحمل الاوراق العلمیه مره اخری لانها لم تفتح معي
ولک جزیل الشکر


----------



## wks316 (15 يوليو 2010)

alshangiti قال:


> *عنوان الورقة*
> *مقدم الورقة*​1​" علوم وتقنيات النانو : تطبيقاتها واثارها وإستراتيجية تطويعها فى الوطن العربى "​معالى الأستاذ الدكتور/ فتحى بن شتوان
> أستاذ التعليم العالى بالجامعات الليبية
> وزير الصناعة والمعادن ووزير الطاقة الأسبق - ليبيا
> ...



كل هذي الملفات محذوفة


----------



## wks316 (15 يوليو 2010)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


> nanotechnology handbooks & some aprouches to synthesize nanoparticles​
> http://www.4shared.com/file/7870617...me_aprouches_to_synthesize_nanoparticles.html
> 
> size: 54,783 kb​



الكتاب تم حذفة من الموقع يرجى اعادة تحميلة


----------



## wks316 (15 يوليو 2010)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


> springer - handbook of nanotechnology (2004).pdf​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الكتاب قد تم حذفه من الموقع يرجى اعادة تحميله مع اطيب التحيات


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (16 يوليو 2010)

freeme قال:


> ممکن تحمل الاوراق العلمیه مره اخری لانها لم تفتح معي
> ولک جزیل الشکر


 
freeme 
زنديق سبق طرده مرتين لتطاوله على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وطعنه فى ثوابت الدين الأسلامى وتشكيكه فيها وكان يسمى aimnham aimnham2 فقاطعوه وأحذروه....


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*Fundamental Principles of Engineering Nanometrology*

Fundamental Principles of Engineering Nanometrology​






Fundamental Principles of Engineering Nanometrology
William Andrew 2009 | 352 Pages | ISBN: 0080964540 | PDF | 7 MB


The principles of engineering metrology applied to the micro- and nanoscale: essential reading for all scientists and engineers involved in the commercialisation of nanotechnology and measurement processes requiring accuracy at the nanoscale.

The establishment of common standards will be an essential key to unlocking the commercial potential of Micro- and Nanotechnologies (MNT), enabling fabrication plants to interchange parts, packaging and design rules. Effectively MNT standardization will provide the micro- and nanoscale equivalents of macro-scale nuts and bolts or house bricks. Currently there is a major thrust for standardization of MNT activities, with committees of the ISO, IEC and numerous national and regional committees being set up.

In this book Professor Richard Leach, of the UK's National Physical Laboratory (NPL) makes a significant contribution to standardization in the field of MNT, extending the principles of engineering metrology to the micro- and nanoscale, with a focus on dimensional and mass metrology. The principles and techniques covered in this book form the essential toolkit for scientists and engineers involved in the commercialisation of nanotechnology and measurement processes requiring accuracy at the nanoscale.

Key topics covered include:
Basic metrological terminology, and the highly important topic of measurement uncertainty.
Instrumentation, including an introduction to the laser
Measurement of length using optical interferometry, including gauge block interferometry
Displacement measurement and sensors
Surface texture measurement, stylus, optical and scanning probe instruments, calibration, profile and areal characterisation
Coordinate metrology
Low mass and force metrology
​

http://hotfile.com/dl/33202159/32b9d13/Fun...inNano.rar.html

http://uploading.com/files/177bf92b/FundaPrinc0f3nginNano.rar


----------



## yahyaab (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*أين نحن من تقنية النانو*

دكتورة رجاء شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع، لكن لي سؤال: فانه حسب علمي لاتوجد بعد في سوريا جهة او مؤسسة رسمية تهتم بتقنية النانو، حتى لايوجد ضمن مناهج وتخصصات جامعة دمشق،وبما أنك دكتورة في جامعة دمشق ارجو أن تبذلي الجهد لدى الجامعة لانشاء فرع يهتم بالنانو واضافته للمناهج.:84:
وشكرا


----------



## المهندسة ميرا (14 ديسمبر 2010)

غاية في الروعة الموضوع شكراً لجهودك....


----------



## داليا محمود ادم (10 يناير 2011)

موضوع حلو ومقدمة احلى


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yassen kassar (23 فبراير 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## lost star (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## lost star (4 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع حلو ومقدمة احلى*


----------



## lost star (4 يوليو 2011)

*غاية في الروعة الموضوع شكراً *


----------



## lost star (4 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## lost star (4 يوليو 2011)

*غاية في الروعة الموضوع شكراً لجهودك.*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا وفقنا الله واياكم الى ما فيه الخير


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين كتير 
يعني النانو تكنولوجي بتوقع يعمل رح يكون ثورة العلم الحديث
ورح يعمل نقلات نوعية في العديد من المجالات 
وبتمنى تتوفر مخابرو ودراستو بالوطن العربي 
مشكووووووووووووووورين


----------



## م باسل وردان (30 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين كتير
بصراحة تقانة النانو هي ثورة العصر
وصرلي تقريبا شهر عمحاول الم بهالموضوع وجوانبو وتطبيقاتو
واتمنى ان يدخل في الجامعات العربية لما له الاثر الكبير في الثورة العلمية القادمة
وانشالله لما يكتمل الموضوع رح نزلو بالمنتدى وبارك الله فيكن


----------



## بركه بركه (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng.hassan 2011 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## يحيى ابراهيم دياب (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كان لدي فكرة وجيزة عن مواد النانو تكنولوجي في عام 2005
والان في طور التحضير لاعداد رسالة ماجستير في تطبيقات مواد النانو تكنولوجي في الصناعة ودورها في تطور الصناعة مستفبلاً واتنمنى منكم تزويدي بما لديكم من معلومات مفيدة عن هذا الموضوع.


----------



## ادور (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورررررررر لكم ولكم كل التقدم وانجاح 
ان هذا الموضوع انا مهتم به بصورة عالية جدا ولدية بعض من هذا القبيل 
هذا الموقع 
Mad City Labs | Nanopositioning Stages, Nanopositioners, Piezo Stages, Nanopositioning Systems


----------



## mawmaw (1 يناير 2014)

اين يمكن دراسة بكالوريوس نانو تكنلوجي
وهل هناك فرص عمل بعد التخرج


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (8 يناير 2014)

يسلمو ايديك


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

موضوع رائع - أحسنت :28:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (22 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله لكم


----------

